# Spooky1's & RoxyBlue's Ghouls of Gaithersburg 2016



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Well better late than never. We finally got around to doing our yard haunt video.

Roxy wrote the music for the video.


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Loved it!! What great lighting you have. Looks phenomenal. The meme with your dog is hilarious!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Great job on everything.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Well it's about damn time!!  Love it all. Looks bigger and more elaborate this year, even not counting the horse (which is a great addition btw). You guys do such fun things with your skellies and you stage/light everything perfectly. Always one of my favorite displays!:jol:


----------



## thegiltreys (Jan 5, 2017)

I love your haunt! You did a great job making a fun and spooky atmosphere. Everything was amazing. I especially loved the touch of putting some glow in the dark skeletons in your car. I'm going to steal that idea next year. Your jack-o-lanterns were really cool too. My favorite was the big one with lots of eyes.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

matrixmom said:


> Loved it!! What great lighting you have. Looks phenomenal. The meme with your dog is hilarious!


Thanks, mm! We caught Abby at the perfect moment for a totally disgruntled look in that shot.



stick said:


> Great job on everything.


Thank you, my dear!



jdubbya said:


> Well it's about damn time!!  Love it all. Looks bigger and more elaborate this year, even not counting the horse (which is a great addition btw). You guys do such fun things with your skellies and you stage/light everything perfectly. Always one of my favorite displays!:jol:


Thanks, JD, ya whip cracker, you! We do try to think up amusing poses and situations for our skellies each year. I don't know that the display was actually any bigger (God knows we're trying to cut back a bit) but the horse scene definitely gave the illusion of size.



thegiltreys said:


> I love your haunt! You did a great job making a fun and spooky atmosphere. Everything was amazing. I especially loved the touch of putting some glow in the dark skeletons in your car. I'm going to steal that idea next year. Your jack-o-lanterns were really cool too. My favorite was the big one with lots of eyes.


Thanks! The skellies in the car have been a standard in our display for some years now. We put a battery-powered UV light in with them to keep that glow going all evening.

The multi-eyed jack was new this year. He was carved from one of those plastic Michaels pumpkins. We've been adding a few of the fake, non rotting pumpkins each year, so we have a LOT of them now.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I am always pleasantly amazed at what a great haunt you put out in one day. The horse turned out Boss! I love all the little extra touches you use such as the hats, I am a big fan of the hats. The music was appropriate and nicely done. Worth waiting for


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

matrixmom said:


> Loved it!! What great lighting you have. Looks phenomenal. The meme with your dog is hilarious!


Thanks, We alway like to add a fun picture at the end of our haunt video. :googly:


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Oh, my! 
Very well done!!!


----------



## Hilda (Jan 20, 2012)

I adore this style of yard haunt! The pumpkin line is awesome! So many well thought out and unique details. Great job. I thoroughly enjoyed that.


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

What a great display. Loved the lighting - lots of colour as well as shadows and silhouettes.

I put a skeleton in my work van last Halloween night. Seeing yours reminded me to order a couple of $1 visor clips (normally for sunnies) to make it easier to clip the LED lights into position this year.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks, guys and ladies! Glad you liked it

David, the colors are somewhat fortuitous. We typically use only two to three spotlights (blue, amber, and occasionally red) as our main lighting in the yard, and the camera "sees" all the blends you get from that combination. Not as spectacular when viewed in person, but sure makes for pretty pictures:jol:

We did use a string of orange lights around the front door this year, which is why the porch looks as if it's on fire:googly:


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Wow. Reminds me how much work I need to do for this year. Exceptionally nice!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Always look forward to seeing your haunt. My that is a lot of skeletons, you're gonna need a bigger yard. And did I catch references to different time periods, including a couple of wars, in your scenes?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks, guys!

Yes, HJ, we have a running theme of two skellies from the Civil War. Some years they are friends, and some years not so much. The one with his head in the horse's mouth is thinking "not so much":jol:


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:You guys have such a wonderful haunt! Maybe it's just me, but your graveyard seems so much bigger this year, or maybe it's the photo angles and the way you set it up. Lots of wonderfully made tombstones and I saw some old favorites too. Your prop challenge crow looked right at home in front of you Poe tombstone. The horse skelly's mane turned out so great, and I love the skelly head in his mouth. (No one can call him a "cute horse" when he's going around decapitating folks.) The music was wonderful, you're just so talented Roxy. What a treat for the senses, you guys have such a wonderful display, thank you for sharing and inspiring us all.


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Great looking display and photos!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words, P5 and Syt Pumpkin, I think the illusion of size had to do in part with camera angle but also because I moved more of the tombstones from the left side of the yard to the right (as you face the house). We needed room for the horse display, so we had to do some rearranging of the stones.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

looks great! are some of the skellys glow in the dark? it looks like the lighting is different just a bit, blue all over and just a haze of greenish yellow like the glow of black light.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks, GC. The two skellies in the car were GID and we used a portable blacklight for them. The skellie on the horse was GID and we used a blacklight spotlight on him. Skellies in the upper windows were GID and blacklight illuminated as well.

We had two regular blue spotlights in the yard, so that gave us the overall blue look.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Cool, that gives it a really eerie effect.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Wow this is fantastic!!!! You guys seemed to add a lot more stuff this year and really changed it up. I so look forward to seeing your yearly haunt and this years display certainly didn't disappoint! Roxy the music was sublime. Your lilting melody was both soulful and sweet. Nice work girlfriend.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

awesome I loved it all!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thank you, my dears! Glad you enjoyed the display and music.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Wow. That is wonderful. Makes me feel like I need to drive up to Gburg to see it for real this year.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks, random! Gotta be tough for one haunter to go see another haunter's set up on Halloween, though. We never get to see anyone else's displays live because we're kind of busy that day:jol:

Glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## FistJr (Nov 11, 2014)

Holy cow, you guys went all out! You could spend days soaking it all in! I like the use of the house and the windows in the upper rooms. Great job!


----------

